# Drumkit From Hell & Fruity Loops... HELP!!!



## LordOVchaoS

Allright, I "bought" DKFH2 and I have proven to myself all week that I'm too retarded to use it in Cubase SX3. I'm giving up on that. I've heard some mention on here of people using the DKFH sounds in Fruity Loops. I'm very familiar with Fruity Loops but can't seem to figure out how to use DKFH sounds in it. Can anyone here help me out? I'm the king of overlooking the obvious so if this is a stupid question I apoligize in advance.


----------



## gojira

LordOVchaoS said:


> Allright, I "bought" DKFH2 and I have proven to myself all week that I'm too retarded to use it in Cubase SX3. I'm giving up on that. I've heard some mention on here of people using the DKFH sounds in Fruity Loops. I'm very familiar with Fruity Loops but can't seem to figure out how to use DKFH sounds in it. Can anyone here help me out? I'm the king of overlooking the obvious so if this is a stupid question I apoligize in advance.



it's a very simple process where by you load the drum sounds into fruity loops and sequence them with fruityloops step sequencer. Aside from that, fruity loops may be able to lad the actual kontakt based plugin - however if you do it that way, it will be identicle to using it with cubase sx3.

fruityloops is not the best way to use DFH - especially if you just load the drum sounds individually you will throwing away around 90 percent of that packages functionality. - perhaps if you tell me what problem you are having with cubase, i can guide you through using it - as it is by far and away the best way of doing things.


----------



## Matt08642

What's the easiest program to use DKFH2 with?


----------



## Desecrated

fruityloops has the easiest drum sequencer.


----------



## Desecrated

lord of chaos. 

Open the drumkit from hell as a vst plugin in the step sequencer, then you open the piano roll and draw out the notes you want there,.


----------



## Mattayus

Acoustica Beatcraft, nuff said


----------



## Iamyou

where do I put the files in the FL folder?


----------

